# Latest addition Portable Variable Speed Band Saw - HF



## middle.road (Jun 28, 2014)

Harbor Freight time. Has anyone tried one of these Portable Variable Speed Band Saws? -=-LINK-=-
Shoulder just isn't what it use to be so I figured what the hay. Reviews are positive and the cost,
at ~$63 with their 25% off coupon, I figure if it lasts a couple of years I'll have it made.
(It's still in it's box... Gotta get some shop time.)

_Dan


----------



## den-den (Jun 28, 2014)

I have one and am very happy with it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 29, 2014)

I have one like that, and a Milwaukee 5x5. The Asian one works well, but is noisy enough that you should always use hearing protection. I can't believe that I used to spend all that time with a hacksaw.


----------



## V31JoePalooka (Jun 29, 2014)

I am, also, considering one of these varible speed band saws.  I only have to cut stock occasionally, but that may increase dramatically in the near future.  One concern/question is the kerf when cutting. Primarily, I will be cutting 1/4" & 1/2" brass to length and some 1/4" to shape.  I have seen several table addition modifications that might make one of these ideal for me.  Joe "Palooka"


----------



## V31JoePalooka (Jun 29, 2014)

I did it! With ground shipping and a 25% off coupon, $74.94 total.
But I will pay some freight from Houston to Belize.  And, I should
get the free blade from M K Morris with my next VA medications
shipment from my daughter.  Back to the shop. I have some Delrin
to cut and turn.  Joe Palooka


----------



## kevin (Jun 29, 2014)

I bought one of these some time ago, and have been using it successfully quite a bit. So far I have broken one blade (probably my fault for applying too much pressure). 

I also made a vertical/horizontal stand for it (see link below). I have been experimenting with different blades, with some success. Finally: It's noisy - pick up some hearing protectors (also available from HF).

https://sites.google.com/site/lagad...thes-mills-etc/tools---portable-bandsaw-stand


----------



## V31JoePalooka (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you, Kevin.  I had seen you table conversion before, so thank you.  I won't have to go hunting again for it. )  Also, appreciate the band saw updates.  I know when using hacksaw blades, lower TPI was best for soft material, but higher TPI gave smoother cuts.  Now that this is ordered, I have to order some brass for my prototypes.  Then work on my lathe mill adapter.  If all goes well, I will have to acquire a mini-mill, but all in time.


----------



## george wilson (Jun 30, 2014)

That certainly is a great price!! I'd love to have one WITH power supply when I visit the junk yard!! We used a Milwaukee for years when I was the toolmaker in Col. Williamsburg,for cutting wagon tires to length,then welding them. The wheelwrights were glad that I brought this machine to their attention. They never knew such a thing existed,and were hack sawing 1/2" x 3" steel tire material before that.


----------



## V31JoePalooka (Jul 1, 2014)

Maybe, one of those light weight 900 Watt generators with a good extension cord, you could crawl all over the place and chop away in the junk yards.  I hear that many of these are noisy, including this one.  I wonder if there is a cure or a way to reduce the noise.  Something I will look into after its arrival.


----------



## gjmontll (Jul 1, 2014)

I've had one of these HF saws for a year or two, it's okay, but so far haven't used it too much. That table modification looks like a useful project. I've wondered about using cutting oil with these tools? I always use cutting oil when hacksawing steel, shouldn't I also do so with the bandsaw?

   Greg


----------



## V31JoePalooka (Jul 2, 2014)

I, likewise, use oil when cutting most metals.  I will certainly look into adding an oiler.  The vertical cutting and missing table is why I have held off buying one of these.  Now, there are several table addition modification around for these and it now makes more sense to get one.  I had even thought about getting one to use the motor, speed control to put on my vertical wood band saw.  Now, I will just do one of the table mods and probably the afore mentioned one here. The wheels are rubber covered, so maybe a wiper system may be needed.


----------



## kevin (Jul 8, 2014)

I use a solid "wax" type lubricant (for example, Cut-Ease, available from Enco and others).I just hold the wax stick briefly against the moving blade (repeat as needed) - it does the job for me and is a lot less messy than liquid lubricants.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 9, 2014)

Cutting oil might make the wheels slip,or make the blade slip off the wheels. Just a thought.


----------



## JPMacG (Jul 20, 2014)

I just picked one of those up as well.  Per the HF user reviews, I ditched the blade it came with and bought a Milwaukee 24 tpi blade at Home Depot.  Cutting a 1.25 inch brass rod to length was a breeze.   I can't believe I used to do this with a hacksaw.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes,always ditch the blades they come with. They are never any good. In fact,if you look REAL close,you can sometimes make out the word "Budweiser" faintly pressed into the metal.  JUST KIDDING!!!

I have seen several RECENT Chinese oil cans that have tin can labels on their inside!! I had one that had a Lychee nuts(sp?) tin can label in it. A few cigarette lighters used to be seen like that,too. Especially post WWII Japanese lighters.


----------



## bpratl (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks good, I just added it to my wish list, thanks for the report.


----------



## V31JoePalooka (Jul 23, 2014)

I have one of the recent blades offered by Victor? and will try some others. Mine will mostly be doing some finer cutting.  I keep waiting for the carrier to call me saying we are here in the village with a box. ) After checking it all out, I will got to making a table to use it vertically, as well.  Besides the blade that comes with it, the only other complaint I have seen is the noise level.  That even seems common among the various brands. So, I am looking forward to seeing if the noise level can be reduced.


----------



## MikeWi (Jul 23, 2014)

I just used mine for the first time yesterday and I love it.  That may be  partly from yearning for a bandsaw of some sort for a very long time, but whatever.  It is VERY loud, and has me thinking some dis-assembly and lube is in order.  I threw out the stock blade and used a Morse that I bought at HF.  BTW the instructions say the stock blade is for wood use, but is too fine a pitch for that in my opinion.  In any case I bought it for cutting metal.

One thing that I thought was funny/strange; They include a hex wrench for servicing the saw, but you don't use it for removing the saw blade cover.  It's all combination slot and phillips.


----------



## orphan auto (Jul 23, 2014)

kevin said:


> I use a solid "wax" type lubricant (for example, Cut-Ease, available from Enco and others).I just hold the wax stick briefly against the moving blade (repeat as needed) - it does the job for me and is a lot less messy than liquid lubricants.



why not just use a candle? or a bar of soap? I've done this for years with great success


----------



## kevin (Jul 28, 2014)

I suppose a candle or a bar of soap might work, but you never really know what is in those. A candle, for example, might be made from a "gel" (polymer and mineral according to Wikipedia) instead of wax. Is that good or bad; I don't know? A bar of "soap" these days is usually actually a bar of detergent - not the same at all as traditional soap. Not saying these things won't work, just that it pays to be aware.

Reminder to earlier poster: It pays to wear ear/hearing protection with these portable bandsaws. 

Related: I got the free promotional Morse 811 Bi-Metal Portable Band Saw Blade, and it is working well for me.


----------



## Malave16 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have one of those. Its been to hell and back and hasnt let me down yet. I got mine mounted for vertical cutting works like a champ with the right blades. The mount on the back of the bandsaw slides into the base, the frame stays attached to the saw for horizontal/manual cuts. I keep the trigger locked and use an hf on off foot pedal.


----------



## middle.road (Aug 22, 2014)

With a good blade it has be very good so far. Can't decide if I should mount it vertically or not, been using it alot portable-wise.
I did take it down and lube it up, seemed a bit lacking in a couple of places but not too bad.

_Dan


----------



## V31JoePalooka (Aug 23, 2014)

Mine arrived last week and I promptly change the wood blade out and put in the promotional 'Freebie' blade.  It is not all that noisy/loud like I heard.  I put it to work the next day and it made nice cut and beat the h__l out of a hack saw!  With my severe arthritis, I look for all the help I can find, my 11 year old son, power band saw, etc.  Now to get caught up with work to do two things.  One is a tilt hinge that will assist with horizontal cutting and that locks in the vertical position for the 'to be made' table for it.  The cut was clean, straight and quick! Very happy camper here.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 11, 2014)

I abused the devil out of mine this week cutting up a bunch of salvage bar stock for the Jeep®.
3/8" and 1/2" thick, 2" and 3" wide. About 24 cuts. Mine is rather noisy and I wear muffs when using it.
But it did the job, I'm using old candles right now for lube until I can buy something better.
As we've said - beats the heck out of a hack saw.


----------

